# Emergen-C



## madmax18

Does anyone know if it is okay to take this? I am just not sure if it is alright to take a mega-dose of vitamin c. TIA ladies!

Jen


----------



## TanyaS

Yes, it is safe to take while breastfeeding. You might also want to read the sodium ascorbate thread in Health and Healing.


----------



## kittywitty

Yes, it's fine.


----------



## baggybears

The midwives gave it to me while I was in labor and also after I gave birth, and I didn't have any problems. They suggested I take something like that, to help keep me hydrated and feeling better.


----------



## TanyaS

I forgot to mention this earlier, but vitamin C will increase in your breastmilk according to how much you take. However, there is a maximum and your body prevents the baby from getting too much vitamin C. The built in protection mechanisms are amazing.

Iron, for example, will not increase in the milk no matter how much iron the mother takes. Iron overdose is dangerous for children, so it makes sense that the body naturally protects the breastfeeding baby.


----------



## MommaGreenBean

Yup, I took a ton after birth to help restore blood. It gives you diarrhea if you take too much, though









It is contraindicated in _pregnancy_ to take a TON, like 20 packets at a time, of Vit C because of a risk of miscarriage.


----------



## meggles

Safe while bfing, safe while pg. Follow the guidelines, though-- 1 packet every 3-4 hours at the most. Airborne, on the other hand, is not safe.


----------



## wwinorth

Quote:

Airborne, on the other hand, is not safe.
Why is that? What is in it that causes problems? (I haven't taken any, just curious!!)


----------

